# Beretta Holsters



## deadnight333 (May 11, 2011)

I own a new Beretta 92 A1 and I am looking for a holster since I do not have one for it. I preferably am looking for a tactical holster that is fastened to the thigh and belt. I also would a feature so that no one could grab the gun out of my holster. I do not know where to look to find a really good one at a low price. I would like to try to not spend a whole lot if possible but I am lenient. If anyone can help give me ideas of good holsters and help me at all it would be much appreciated. Thank you so much.

*This thread is for anyone in general who needs help finding a good and reliable holster.


----------

